# Label Challenge- Attention Joan and rgecaprock



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2007)

We all aspire to make a great label for our wines and we have two great label makers in our midst- *Joan* and *rgecaprock*(AKA Ramona). I would like to challenge those two great label makers to show their stuff and develop a label for a pretty much unknown wine. The purpose of it is to show the thought process and development cycle of a label. I challenge them to share with us their secrets for what they look for in a good label, what software they use and any other pointers they might give us all in developing a great label. They should know, they have both won awards for their one of a kind creations. Others have asked for tutorials. Now is the time to step up to the plate and help us all out. So what do you gals say- are you in?????? 


If you agree I will post the variety and give you a few words about it for inspiration. I realize it is a busy holiday season, but you two can help us all out and share in the holiday spirit. No great prizes, no true fame, just good 'ole holiday spirit of sharing with others.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2007)

Isn't Ramona on vacation??? Away from the Internet someplace peaceful???


----------



## Tomy (Dec 10, 2007)

can things get any more hetic this time of year, and you want the gals to do what? LMAO




Tomy


----------



## Joanie (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep, she's visiting family...something she was really looking forward to. I hope you're having a fantabulous time, Ramona!!!

Appleman, I'm in!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2007)

You go girl, you will need to do a ste by step with pictures and telling us what tool you used and what you have that tool's features set at. Better yet, why dont you do it at my house on my computer while I watch you as youre explaining!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2007)

We have time if Ramona isn't back yet- she will be back sooner or later. There are no losers in this competition-only winners. We want everyone in on the pros secrets for label creation. We have Joan on board- how about you Ramona?


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 11, 2007)

Appleman, this sounds fun. And it also is a great step by step process for others to learn about the basics of label creating.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi All, 

I'm back from vacation which was a very special one!!! I would love to let you know my label secrets and would love to show you the actual technical points of what I do but not sure how to show you that. But give me a little time to re-group and get some Christmas things out of the way since I am a week behind now......and I will at least try to explain my thought processes. Joan may be better able to show a technical side than I am. She works with some pretty nice software. I hope you all get some great label software for Christmas and between the both of us we can walk you through some of it...................I'll get back to this soon....Ramona *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright then, it sounds like we have these two onboard. Anyone else who is out there that wants to share tips/secrets, feel free to join in. I just got back from the densist after a week of pain and can't think straight right now, so I will post a starting point for the label either tonight or tomarrow.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope you're feeling better soon, Appleman!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2007)

The label challenge and tutorial event is about to begin. Joan and Rgecaprock-Ramona have agreed to create a label and share the procedure with all you folks that want to learn their thoughts on the process. They will share ideas, software/ label sizes, etc as they go. I am presenting a description of the variety which I have chosen here and they will post in separate threads so they don't confuse anyone. I am creating separate posts named the same with their name appended to it. Follow along and have fun. Anyone else that wishes may post their rendition of the label here and if they would like coul create their own post on how they do it. 




So without further ado here it is.


My choice for varietal is _*St. Pepin* _grape. I purposely chose this one so no one would have preconceived notions of what the label should depict.Here is a basic description of the variety and what can be expected from that wine. Just assume ABV of 13%.


Some of the following is from the Appelation America website
<H1>Varietal Character</H1>









</A> St. Pepin
You are all part of a band of native and French-American crosses that could easily be called the ‘Polar Bear Gang’. A lot of you are from Minnesota, and you’ve been bred to be tough and hardy. Many of your parents were imprisoned in labs for so long that they go by their identification numbers, rather than their names. Frontenac, otherwise known as the ‘heavy producer’, is the latest to join your gang. People of the northern states are glad that you now control the flow of wine. In the frigid northern winters, weak-limbed vines all too often never deliver.<BR clear=all>
<DIV ="h1-left2">
<H1>Appellations Growing St. Pepin Grapes</H1>


Appellations producing the most St. Pepin wines:
<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px">
<TABLE id=appellationList style="WIDTH: 540px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 ="smText"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">Minnesota (State Appellation) </LI></TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">Hudson River Region (AVA) </LI></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">Quebec (Provincial Appellation) </LI></TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">Illinois (State Appellation) </LI></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">West Virginia (State Appellation) </LI></TD>
<TD style="WIDTH: 50%">
<LI style="COLOR: #808080">Lake Wisconsin (AVA) </LI></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>[/list]



<DIV ="h1-left2">
<H1>St. Pepin Grape Details</H1>


St. Pepin is a sister seedling of LaCrosse, which was also developed by Elmer Swenson. However, the similarly cold-hardy St. Pepin is a fruitier and earlier-ripening grape, which makes one of the best white wines in Minnesota. It is also used for juice. The grape is being grown experimentally in South Dakota and in other cold winter states.




Excellent wines have been made from St. Pepin as a varietal and also blended with LaCrosse. When well ripened, fruit quality is similar to Reisling. Selected by Elmer Swenson. 
Crisp flavors from adequate acids with a hint of apricot, pineapple, apple, and pear aromas, off-dry with a medium body; similar to Sauvignon Blanc.




Let's use an appropriate fictitious winery for this variety.
*Polar Epress Winery*




So now the challenge is for you to develop a nice label anyone would be proud to display.


Let the fun begin. Your post names to post in are:
*Label Tutorial Challenge-Joan*
*and*
*Label Tutorial Challenge-Ramona*

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Tomy (Dec 13, 2007)

Appleman, I apoligise for my stupid, dumb out of line post. Some times I let my mouth overload my donky. You have a great idea. I guess with my wife feeling poorly, and the Rat Dog pooping in the corner, my daughter getting in a wreck, I was having a bad hair day. Every thing is fine now and back to normal, if there is a normal around this house. Thanks Tomy


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

Well the gals have posted their labels under the Tutorial Challenges and explained how they did it. 


Why don't some of you others that want to try labels give it a try. Use what software you have or get something for Christmas and make your own. You can try using the same starting point as Ramona and Joan used and see what you can come up with, even try to duplicate theirs if you want. If you get stumped along the way, ask questions and we will see if you can get help along the way. 


When you get it finished, post it here and listen to the cheers!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2007)

The ladies both did a fantastic job . I 
Just had to give this a try appleman. Here is what I came up with.







*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow Waldo, Great Job. It's snowing so hard on the label that nothing shows. That really depicts snowy and cold!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2007)

appleman said:


> Wow Waldo, Great Job. It's snowing so hard on the label that nothing shows. That really depicts snowy and cold!




I see a very nice label indeed...Perhaps it's snowing so hard at Appleman's house he can't see his computer....


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 16, 2007)

Waldo,


I love your label !!! Neat train picture!! Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Dec 16, 2007)

It's wonderful, Waldo! What program did you use?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Waldo, I like the silver in it!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah guys I see it too now, the snow has let up. Either that or it is where Waldo edited his post 10 minutes later and put the picture in after giving you guys a chance to make fun of me!






Oh yeah, I almost forgot. It's a great job Waldo. If you would like to share how you did it with or without screen shots, go ahead!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey !!! Where did my post go? I just posted how the label was created. Did I post it somewhere else


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a post disappear to Waldo, to Tomy to tell him what you did, to put a bottle away. Hit the post button and it was gone! I'm sure it will land in some obscure place on the internet where no one will know what t means.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess I have been up too long.
OK...One more time
1. Googled the train image
2. Used Adobe to sharpen and clear up image like I wanted it
3. Created background in Print Shop
4. Imported graphic to Print Shop
5. Applied a feathering special effect to image to blend it in with background.
6. Added text using the headline feature in Print Shop and "viola" a label was born


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

What I do sometimes is type in the whole post as I want it- usually the really long ones with pictures and everything. I then go to post it and instead of hitting post reply right under the box, I hit the post reply at the bottom right corner of the screen. That starts a new post and you lose everything you just entered. It can be a bit frustrating when I need to try to remember what I typed the first time. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes I get Phishing error messages...or a page will come up that is totally unrelated...usually a Microsoft page....Then...go back to square one...


----------



## Joanie (Dec 16, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I had a post disappear to Waldo, to Tomy to tell him what you did, to put a bottle away. Hit the post button and it was gone! I'm sure it will land in some obscure place on the internet where no one will know what t means.



I believe you will find your post somewhere in the pile of unmatched socks that don't make it past the spin cycle.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 16, 2007)

I just finished a label for our Australian Shiraz but I am at a loss to figure out how to post the image. Any suggestions. I tried following instructions here to insert image.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

Miss Rocky, a few things to know, make the file name without any "?&gt;,, in other words just label it something like wine. If there are any commas or apostrophes it will not post. Also make sure the file size is less than 150 kb, if need be resize it with software on your computer or PM me and Ill search for the free resizing tool if you need it. It is a program from Microsoft which downloads easy and is very easy to use and will help you send emails faster if your sending pictures via email.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks, Wade. I do have a very good Microsoft program for resizing, etc. It is Photo Editor. I have several art programs, which is what I like to mess with most on my computer. I did resize the photo but still have no luck getting it in my post, including deleting the markings you mentioned.


Anyway, I have emailed the label design to appleman and he will post it for me tomorrow. Then I will post how I made it. 


I had another label that I designed yesterday for our orange wine, but it came out too small for my liking and I will do it over again. Otherwise it was beautiful. When I finish that, I will submit it. I make all our labels and I really have fun doing it.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2007)

Miss Rocky sent this to me to post. It was a little too large to upload so I resized it-shrinking the file size.Here it is:


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, Rich. Maybe some day I will figure out how to post an image here. 









I started out on the Internet searching for an Australian Shiraz grape photo. Found that and snatched it off the site.


As I was doing that, I came across the kangaroo photo and snatched that and incorporated it into my photo. 


I used my *Picture It!* program for everything. Love that program! 
Then I added the text for the name and played with it until I got it to bend the way I wanted it. Added our winery name and our names and the date the wine was finished. That's the date we usually use, even though it may not get botttled right away. We usually let it bulk age in the wine "cellar" for a couple or three months before bottling.


With our new laserjet printer the labels come out marvelous. I use Avery 5164 label sheets.....6 to a sheet. Simple!


_P.S. This particular label looks much sharper when it is smaller and inserted onto the actual label paper_*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

Joan and Romona:
Since there were two threads going, I wanted to tell you ladies what an outstanding job you did on both of those labels. If I only had 1/10th of the talent!








Now...how much do you charge to design labels!? I'm thinking you'd have a whole crew of willing participants!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 17, 2007)

Charge? I'm supposed to charge?





Thanks... it was great fun!


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL!


I do have a question about Photoshop...is it able to do elements that aren't pictures? In other words...say I want to design a graphic image for a wax seal...do I have to buy the $$$ version of Photoshop or will the $$ version do graphics like that?


----------



## Joanie (Dec 17, 2007)

I think the $100 Photoshop Elements 6 will do the job. Download it free for 30 days to see if it will do what you want.

Disclaimer: I do NOT work for Adobe! (I just wish I did!



)


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2007)

Joan said:


> Charge? I'm supposed to charge?



I say if you don't charge, you should at least sign the label........

I'm getting old and very forgetful..... How am I suppose to keep track of who did what and when........... In 10 years I'm gonna be sitting there slurring out the words and trying to rack my brain as to how I made that pretty label.............. Not a pretty picture is it?


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you Jobe for that visual just as I'm about to sign off to bed....


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oooops...... Sorry.......

By the way, I tried the tracking number I gave you and it didn't work. I left the receipt on my desk at the office, I'll check it and give you the correct one tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

No worries....I just appreciate the effort you're going through and I'm very grateful for the wines you selected! Wooohooo!!!


BTW....you realize we're sorta related...both Aquarians...no wonder I love your sense of humour!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Joan said:
> 
> 
> > Charge? I'm supposed to charge?
> ...


In 10 years,



you mean to tell me that your not slurring them right about now!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2007)

Miss Rocky. the file size must be under 150 kb. Put your cursor over the file, right click and then click on properties to see what size file it is, if its more than 150 then you have to shrink it more. This is not shrinking the picture, it is condensing the file size(in other words it is compressing the file).


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow great job on label Waldo!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks David.....


----------



## Joanie (Dec 18, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I say if you don't charge, you should at least sign the label........
> 
> I'm getting old and very forgetful..... How am I suppose to keep track of who did what and when........... In 10 years I'm gonna be sitting there slurring out the words and trying to rack my brain as to how I made that pretty label.............. Not a pretty picture is it?



I just hope I'm around in 10 years to witness that! It would be great fun seeing you rack your brain and being all confused! I'd let that go on for a while and then I'd give you a, "Ahem! *I *made that pretty label for you!!"


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Joan said:
> 
> 
> > Charge? I'm supposed to charge?
> ...


----------

